
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
adamnemecek
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

I don't just write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in other
scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups have
hired me to implement their core products. If I don't know something, I find
the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished solution.

Skills: application development, operating system internals (nix, macOS,
Windows), GPU programming, low latency networking, digital signal processing,
numerical computation, databases, high performance computation, machine
learning, computer vision, robotics

Languages & Frameworks: C, C++, Swift, Metal, AVFoundation, TensorFlow, Rust,
Julia, Objective-C, Python, Java, Kotlin, Javascript, TypeScript, Ruby

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)

Contact: my user name at gmail dot com

Education:

* A.B. in CS from Harvard

Open source contributions:
[https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek).

* Core team member of AudioKit

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, React, Java,
and Python (lots of projects in Django, Flask, and CLI tools for DevOps and
ML). I've made modest contributions to Rails, Postgres, and lots of other OSS
projects.

At the low level I've done paid work writing custom Postgres extensions with C
and SIMD CPU instructions and implementing performance-critical network
services with Rust. At the high level I can design and wireframe features,
show their business value, talk to customers, lead other developers, mentor,
consult on application architecture, and advise on scaling/performance. You
don't want me to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
aheyau
SEEKING FREELANCER - worldwide remote

We're an Australian health tech startup building
[https://healthbank.io](https://healthbank.io). We are seeking a strong full
stack Ruby on Rails developer to join our existing development team. You can
be based anywhere, as long as you are willing to schedule your work day to
have at least a 2 hour overlap with 9am-5pm AEST (UTC+10) time.

You'll be working alongside our lead developer to implement new features. We
use Ruby on Rails with server side rendering along with Turbolinks +
StimulusJS.

Technical requirements:

    
    
      - At least a few years web development experience
      - Ruby on Rails
      - CSS/HTML
      - Javascript
      - RSpec
      - Nice to have: design skills
    

Non-technical requirements

    
    
      - Fluent English speaker
      - A quiet place to work, and reliable internet access so we can catch up via video calls
      - Available 30-40 hours per week
      - Self sufficient
      - Great problem solver
    

To apply, please drop me an email: alan __at__ healthbank __dot__ io. Please
include your CV, as well as any links to your current work, github, linkedin
etc. Please also let me know your hourly rate.

------
switchbak
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: BC, Canada

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and some Python and
JavaScript. Quite rusty in C/C++/Ruby.

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned freelancer with over 15 years experience working with all kinds
of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very familiar
with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good developer
testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I've worked on
desktop GUI applications, backend web services, and web UIs. My focus these
days is on large scale backend services.

Recent work is primarily full-stack with a backend focus. This includes all
the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql, Postgresql, RethinkDB,
MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Docker Cloud, AWS. Spring, Guice, and
many more.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 2, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

My full-time availability is booked through February. If you have part-time
projects, want to start discussions for a longer-term project now, or if you
have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/VueJS, with extensive experience
building of web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS,
Google Cloud, Docker and Kubernetes. I have a research background in data
analysis. I also have experience with numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk,
TensorFlow and more recently Solidity.

Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://airbase.io](http://airbase.io) (Closed beta). Airbase, an app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
rloomba
SEEKING FREELANCER - USA Time Zones | Remote Software Engineer - Frontend
(JavaScript, Vue, React,CSS, HTML5, Node)

We are looking for a software engineer to help build an _open source_
dashboard application written in Node.js backend + Vue front end in the
cryptocurrency space. Here is a link to github link:
[https://github.com/teamzednode/gingerbread](https://github.com/teamzednode/gingerbread)

This will likely require 10-40 hours/month, but flexible.

You will work closely with and some other engineers/designers mostly using
online collaboration tools like github/trello

Email me with any questions at info+hn@zednode.com. If you'd like to apply to
work, please include your availability and rate and any relevant information
about yourself.

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Remote (travel OK, currently splitting my time between NYC and
Seattle)

Hi there! I'm a web programmer with a specialty in scientific data
visualization. I have 6 years of industry experience writing code for
dashboards, games, and apps. I've built data dashboards, APIs, and web apps,
while also doing feasibility studies and tests on what the best way to build
something would be. I tend to specialize in jobs that involve science, data,
maps, and a visual component.

Previous projects I've shipped include a visualization for drug discovery, a
map of the human metabolome, IoT sensor dashboard, and a serious game. I have
dual degrees in CS and studio art, and spent several years at the University
of Washington working on an NSF-funded serious game in microbiology.

My latest projects have used D3.js a lot, and for quick visualizations and
analysis I'll use Python, pandas, and Jupyter. I'm friendly, communicative,
can iterate quickly, and am happy to advocate for what I think would be best
for a project. I have a lot of availability in September and October, after
which I would be able to spend about 10 hours / week on consulting. Happy to
expand on previous projects and chat about yours, send me a message!

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js, React Native, Electron

* Python stack(s): Jupyter, pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

Gmail: rowan.copley

GitHub: github.com/dovinmu

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     
    

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Full stack engineer
with 6 years experience delivering software. Experienced working for startups
and larger corporations in fast-paced environments. Comfortable eliciting
requirements from stakeholders, developing software specifications and
implementing the software specified on time. Experienced developing full
solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql database reporting, email
marketing, machine learning and conversion funnel optimization. I have
developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript (React,
React Native, jQuery, Node.js), Python (Django, Flask, keras, tensorflow, ml-
engine), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c),
Go, SQL (postgres, mysql, sqlite, red shift) and cloud providers (Amazon Web
Services and docker).

Experienced in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality,
beauty and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning and Blockchain technologies. Beginner in
solidity, wordpress and PHP.

Email morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
ethiclub
SEEKING WORK: Business & Systems Architect - Consulting for small business
(From company aims and strategy, through to business processes, automation and
reporting).

Objective: To help you to develop an ethical, comprehensive business system
(using current or appropriately selected platforms). I help organizations to
unify their company under a single language, manual and set of repeatable
systems & processes.

Why?: There are many small businesses that are treading water, are
operationally fragmented, and 'invent square wheels' for standard business
components. Many businesses lack a coherent structure and operate
inefficiently (in an ad hoc manner).

Who? Owners and decision makers of small businesses who would like a single
point of contact to guide & assist them in business improvement, through the
entire stack.

Location: Nomadic

Willing to relocate: I attend week-long onsites as appropriate / where
preferred.

Technologies: Appropriate stack dependent on needs.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: chris[dot]goddard[at]ethiclub[dot]com

Wage: $100USD/hr ex GST. $35 of this goes to Water Aid or a mutually
acceptable charity. Donations can be on-billed through me or paid directly.

Discretionary discounts: Certain non-profits, education, profit-for-good,
charities, aid, social care, healthcare. Discounts are proactively suggested
if relevant.

More information available on profile, or email me for a chat.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
leahhamilton
SEEKING WORK -- Freelance Writer/Editor/Proofreader

Location: Berlin/Remote

Skills: Academic and feature/article writing, tender writing, web content
creation, copywriting, editing, proofreading.

Recent work:

\- Edited and co-wrote a winning tender to work with the European Parliament

\- Ghostwriting for 90Digital, a PR company

\- Copywriting for Waldkita Fila, a kindergarten

\- "Beer and playgrounds: Life as a Kiwi mum in Berlin":
[https://thespinoff.co.nz/parenting/10-07-2018/beer-and-
playg...](https://thespinoff.co.nz/parenting/10-07-2018/beer-and-playgrounds-
life-as-a-kiwi-mum-in-berlin/)

Qualifications: LLB, BA(Hons) History. Further education in economics,
sustainable development, urbanism

Areas of expertise: Law (online privacy, space law, marketing law, medical
negligence, corporate/tax), women's health, urbanism and development,
sustainability

Languages: English (fluent), German (intermediate)

I am a writer and editor with over 7 years of experience, and a background as
a commercial lawyer. You can view some samples of my writing at:
[https://www.clippings.me/users/leahhamilton](https://www.clippings.me/users/leahhamilton)

Contact me at nzleah(dot)hamilton(at)gmail(dot)com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

• Ruby & Rails • Elixir & Phoenix • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda • Python •
React, Angular • React Native • .NET • iOS, Android

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
chroman
SEEKING WORK | iOS Engineer | Remote (Based in Mexico)

Hi there! I’m a product-focused software engineer based in Mexico with over 7
years of experience making native iOS applications with both Objective-C and
Swift.

Over the years, I've worked on over 30 apps and I've helped to ship more than
10 high-profile iOS apps with millions of users, my work has been featured
worldwide by Apple.

Email: hello@christianroman.net

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2EbUA1t](https://bit.ly/2EbUA1t)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

Upwork (3700+ hours billed):
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/christianroman](https://www.upwork.com/fl/christianroman)

Skype: chroman16

Website: [http://christianroman.net](http://christianroman.net)

I'm a passionate, goal-oriented, reliable and hard-working individual. My
focus is on doing high quality work, but most important of all, I deliver.

Let’s build something we can be both proud of.

Thanks!

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 9 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
pipelineist
SEEKING WORK | DevOps consultant/trainer/coach | Remote or Europe

Do you feel that your team could do better? That the work could flow more
easily, the results be quicker, better, more to the point?

Do you struggle with structuring your teams or your product?

Do you wish to adopt new practices, but are unsure of the hows and whys?

Do you need to bring your team up to speed, teach them new ways of working?

Let me come help you!

Things I could do for you:

    
    
      * discuss your approach with you, from technological and human standpoints
      * ensure you start things the right way
      * coach you while you introduce new methods or tools
      * train you and your colleagues in theory and application (too many topics to list, just ask :-) )
    
    

I love DevOps, and I love humans. While I enjoy tech as much as the next
engineer (and am pretty good at it), I've come to the realisation that good
development practice is about people. Getting teams to be good at modern
development practices is the core of what I do. Getting to work with
technology is a bonus :-)

My customers include European fortune 50 companies as well as small, nimble
8-person shops.

My contact info is in my HN profile.

------
modymrunal
SEEKING WORK :: IT SPECIALIST :: DALLAS/FORT-WORTH, TX :: REMOTE

Email: Mrunal.Mody1@Gmail.com

Resume: Available Upon Request

\---------------------------------------

Purple Squirrel, Project Manager, Data Manager, InfoSec Enthusiast with over
+12 years of experience identifying and implementing technologies and
enterprise systems facilitating business processes and strategic objectives.

Possessing an in-depth background in Project Management, Database & Data
Warehouse Management, Information Security, Business Intelligence, Data
Analytics, Infrastructure and Documentation.

Able to create and deliver solutions tied to business growth and organizations
development.

\---------------------------------------

Skills:

Project Management: PMBOK-driven approach

Databases: Oracle, SAP HANA, SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL

Data Warehouses: Netezza, Oracle

Information Security: VPN, Firewall, Perimeter Security, 2-Factor
Authentication, N-Factor Authentication, RSA SecurID, OS-INT, Defense-in-
Depth, Audit, Remediation, Proxy, OWASP, SSL, IPSec, Improving Security
Posture, Data Classification, PII, Encryption, Data-At-Rest, Data-In-Motion,
Kali Linux

Collaboration: Sharepoint, Smartsheets

Agile: Scrum, JIRA, Kanban, Confluence

Windows OS: Windows Server 2016, 2012-R2, 2012, 2008-R2, 2008, 2003, 2000

Linux OS: Red Hat, SUSE, Ubuntu, CentOS, OpenSUSE, OL7

ERP: SAP, MS Dynamics AX, Peoplesoft, AS-400

Practices: Business Continuity, Disaster Recovery, Backup/Recovery, Customer
Success, ETL, SQL, Query Optimization, Performance Tuning, Diagnostics

------
jrickert
SEEKING WORK | Remote or SF Bay Area

I'm a full stack JavaScript/ES2015+ developer with 15 years of programming
experience. I've been helping startups build MVPs for the last 5 years. I also
have a formal education in multimedia including sound engineering, video
production, animation, game development, and ui/ux + graphic design.

Languages: JS, PHP, C#, SQL, SASS/CSS, HTML, Bash

Frameworks and Libraries: AngularJS, React, Sails.js, Loopback, Express,
Sequelize, Unity

Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL

CMS: WordPress, Drupal

Infrastructure: AWS (EC2, RDS, S3, Elastic Beanstalk, Elasticache), Nginx,
Ubuntu, Amazon Linux

Tools: Git, Docker, Adobe Suite (Photoshop, Premiere, Lightroom, After
Effects, InDesign, Audition)

Personable and easy to work with, fast at learning, patient when teaching, and
one of my clients recently told me I delivered the best-documented code he's
ever seen.

Website: [https://joshrickert.com](https://joshrickert.com)

Email: [my first name] [at] [my personal domain on the line above]

Github: [https://github.com/joshrickert](https://github.com/joshrickert)

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

LOCATION: India

REMOTE POSSIBLE: Yes. Prefer remote.

Profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Created xtopdf, Python PDF creation toolkit. Freelance developer, consultant
and trainer. Worked with startups and large firms, US/IN/NL/CL, products and
services.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed &
friends, back end web dev, REST, XML-RPC, XML APIs, PDF generation & text
extraction, command-line utility dev (wrote popular IBM dW article on creating
utilities, in C on Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, software design,
testing. Did some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too.

Was team leader of successful Windows C database middleware product; lots of
Unix C work.

Overview of xtopdf:
[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works with CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, macOS and Windows.

~~~
vram22
P.S. I would be an asset in Unix-based projects, since I know my way around
Unix pretty well, especially the core commands, concepts, tools and some
system call usage (from C) (although not every nook and cranny or every last
API). This comes from having had a lot of experience in it, as both a dev
(doing business applications, mainly, but also a good amount of (CLI) utility
development, often interfacing with the OS) and some informal Unix sysadmin-
type work (including troubleshooting many kinds of problems involving
interactions between applications and the Unix they run on), for a fair amount
of time, for some years, earlier. This combined exposure to both dev and admin
work on Unix-based platforms has given me good systems and applications
strengths for doing Unix-based dev projects that require some understanding of
and interaction with the OS. SVR3 and 4 and HP-UX were the main Unix variants
I've worked on, apart from Linux.

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: Latin America

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

\--------

The most recent project I'm working on for my client:

[https://tappon.co](https://tappon.co) \-- marketplace built on top on
Sharetribe

Thanks && Cheers.

------
marbartolome
SEEKING WORK - Remote freelance

My name is Javier Rengel, I'm a backend developer with 10 years of experience,
currently offering my services as a remote contractor.

I have a range of experience with a variety of architectures and environments
- from microservices, to massive data processing pipelines, to just plain old
REST API backends, with languages ranging from Scala to Python to NodeJS. I'm
also familiar with the AWS platform and have experience as a devops on
docker+kubernetes environments.

I can offer my help as a code contributor, delivering features fast and
efficiently, but also helping you architect or optimize your systems.

I'm a very efficient remote worker, offering full transparency and very lean
communication (been doing remote development for the last two years). I'm
based in Europe, but I'm willing to adapt to odd hours if necessary to have
some overlap with teams in the other side of the globe.

Find more about me at...

\- personal page [http://rengel.me](http://rengel.me)

\- CV
[https://rephus.github.io/CV/public/cv.pdf](https://rephus.github.io/CV/public/cv.pdf)

\- linkedin [https://www.linkedin.com/in/javier-
rengel/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/javier-rengel/en)

\- github [https://github.com/rephus](https://github.com/rephus)

\- blog [http://coconauts.net](http://coconauts.net)

If you're interested, reach me at javier - a.t. - rengel.me. I'm available
inmediately (for full or part time) and my rates are very friendly :)

------
richchurcher
SEEKING WORK | Auckland, New Zealand | REMOTE

G'day. I'm a contract web and mobile developer in New Zealand. The timezone
works surprisingly well for remote work on the US West coast (I spent 18
months working for a company in Oakland, CA). I just live in the future so can
give you all the /lottery|election|sportsball/ results.

My first programming language was AmigaBASIC, but most of my recent experience
is across the JavaScript stack: React, quite a lot of React Native, Express,
GraphQL, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, Jest. I'm an Arch Linux daily driver.

Right now I'm teaching React and Node at Enspiral Dev Academy here in
Auckland, but I'm available for work in the new year. Let's talk.

* GitHub: [https://github.com/richchurcher](https://github.com/richchurcher)

* LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/richchurcher](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richchurcher)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I help organizations derive insight from their customer and user
behavior data.

With specialties in data integration, marketing automation, and customer
insight; I can solve your issues around low customer engagement, high churn,
inefficient operations, or reduced productivity.

Rate: $2.5k / wk (~20hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas)

* JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
zxexz
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Boston DevOps + Developer + Sysadmin

I have over 12 years of Linux experience, and have been developing in Python
and Java for 10 years. My work background is primarily in health software and
bioinformatics, but I have been doing a variety of freelance gigs across
several industries for a while now.

Most recently I have helped two companies dockerize their app stacks, created
an ad-hoc bioinformatics data pipeline with a GUI, and written a continuous
parallel DNS resolver in Golang to help a company monitor DNS change
propagation on their domains.

Primary Languages/Technologies: Python, Java, Go, Bash, Docker/Docker Compose,
Linux, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, AWS.

I'd be happy to help in any way I can, whether it be debugging legacy java
software, dockerizing your apps, writing ad-hoc ETL pipelines, or anything
else! Shoot me a message.

To contact or for more questions, contact: kashurrallc AT protonmail DOT ch

Resume available on request.

------
formalsystem
SEEKING WORK Location: San Diego; Remote; Consulting

Experienced ML engineer and product designer. I've built ML infrastructure
that has interfaced with millions of people around the world. I've worked as a
researcher and have a strong mathematical background but also understand what
it means to prioritize things and measure success.

Skills: Machine Learning, Computer Vision, Robotics, Business Intelligence,
Product Design

Languages & Frameworks: Tensorflow, Keras, Pytorch, Unity, C#, Python, SQL

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marksaroufim/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marksaroufim/)

Contact: marksaroufim at the gmail dot com

Background:

* Applied Scientist & PM at Microsoft * Data Scientist at NASA's JPL * Visiting scholar at UC Berkeley * M.S in ML from UC San Diego

Open source contributions:
[https://github.com/msaroufim](https://github.com/msaroufim).

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | REMOTE with frequent visits if needed

[https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

A high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out, designing,
and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We work with both established companies and passionate entrepreneurs to help
them polish their ideas, turn them into state-of-the-art working products, and
bring those products into the market.

We have a lot of positive experiences working with non-technical founders and
guiding them through all stages of the product lifecycle.

Reach out and let's discuss your current challenges and future plans to see
whether we're a good fit.

Preferred tech: React.js, es6+, webpack, npm, Yarn, Ruby on Rails, Elixir,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic, AWS, Capistrano, Docker

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
chynkm
SEEKING WORK / Remote / India

Technologies:

    
    
      Programming Languages: PHP, JS, Go, ES2015(ES6), SQL & PL/SQL, Bash scripting, C
      Frameworks: Laravel, Slim, CodeIgniter, Sinatra, Jekyll
      Databases: MySQL, MariaDB, PostgreSQL, MongoDB
      Queue/Job systems: Gearman, ZeroMQ, RabbitMQ, Beanstalkd
      JS Libraries: jQuery, Vue.js
      Datastore: Elasticsearch, Redis
      Web Servers: NGINX, Apache
      OS: RHEL, CentOS, Fedora, Ubuntu, Amazon Linux
      Hosting Environments: AWS(EC2, RDS, S3, ElasticSearch, Redis etc), Rackspace(Dedicated & Cloud)
      Tools: Asterisk, Git, Heartbeat, Kannel, Mina, OpenLDAP, Pen, Snort, Xtrabackup, PhantomJS
    

Language: English

Email: chynkm[at]gmail[dot]com

I am a PHP web application developer/DevOps freelancer with over 7+ years of
experience in multiple technologies. I would love to work on SAAS
applications; be a technical co-founder. Also open to part-time work.

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Full-stack developer having 11 years of experience. Technologies:

* Frontend: VueJS/Vuex, ReactJS/Redux

* Backend: PHP, Python, NodeJS, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Supervisord, AWS, Jenkins, Django, Flask, Serverless

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Composer, NPM, Yarn, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+dec18@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

------
sjsamson
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/suri-samson](https://linkedin.com/in/suri-
samson)

Email: sjsamson86{a t}gmail{d o t}com

Technologies: Servers, Networking, Storage, GNU/Linux, Docker, Kubernetes,
VMware, OpenStack, CI/CD, Distributed Systems, Infrastructure

About me: Bay Area native. Lifelong technologist. Built my first computer when
I was 8, installed Red Hat Linux and Slackware in late 1900s, which sparked my
interest in technology and set me on the path I am on. Experience and skills
in the Systems/Infra/DevOps/SRE space, from data center/hardware up to
supporting apps, recent years focusing on emerging cloud native computing
stack. Many areas of interest, and would interested in applying skillset into
various industries and verticals like transportation, energy, agriculture,
etc.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean,
maintainable, robust Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Pasadena, CA)

20+ Years in Software Development and Management

With well over 100 projects behind me, I help people get custom software
projects done and working. I specialize in crisis intervention on existing
projects and in helping non-technical people work with the freelancers and
vendors they’ve already hired. I also help other freelancers succeed with
their projects, clients, and career more generally. I’ve done work for Google
and Apple as well as for people just struggling with their first attempt at
making an app or website. It’s helping these small, individual clients that
makes me the most happy!

===

* SWAT Coding

* Technical Advising

* Code Reviews

* Porting and Rewriting

* Bid and Proposal Reviews

* Project Specification / RFP Preparation

* Technical Due Diligence

* Freelancer Coach

===

PROFILE: [https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

LINKEDIN:
[https://linkedin.com/in/adpalumbo](https://linkedin.com/in/adpalumbo)

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...

\- SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL and others

\- Web Scrapping, XSLT, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), DWH, Fulltext search
(SOLR/Lucene)

\- Nginx, Automation/Ansible, IP Networking, Distributed systems, High-
Availability systems...and more

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery,...

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... Full-Stack developer and administrator
(contractor/freelancer) with over 15 years of experience in various
technologies, open source integration, linux administration, monitoring,
etc...

------
justintravels
SEEKING WORK: Business Intelligence/Analytics, San Francisco, Available for
Remote Work I've been in the analytics/BI space for over 10+ years, working
previously as Consultant at a Big 4 consulting firm and more recently working
for startups and Fortune 100 companies in Silicon Valley. I have excellent
communication skills and project management skills.

I specialize in the following:

* Reporting/Dashboarding

* Data Warehousing, data modeling

* Data Visualization

* Data Integration

* APIs

* Database Backup and Recovery

* Data automation

* ETL

* Natural Language Processing (NLP)

* Excel BI solutions

Technologies and specialities include:

* BI tools: Tableau/Tableau Server, Power BI, Oracle Hyperion, PowerPivot, PowerView

* Database Platforms: SQL Server, Oracle, MySQL, Amazon Redshift, Hadoop, Postgres

* SQL, Python, Hive, CMS integration, AWS, PHP

Links:

Website: [http://www.klardata.com](http://www.klardata.com)

Email: justin [at] klardata.com

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/justinleu](http://www.linkedin.com/in/justinleu)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available Q1 2019

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

\- Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design

\- Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving

\- Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation

\- Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort

\- Data processing and extraction

\- 3rd party API integration

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use:

    
    
      Server
        - Linux VPS
        - AWS
        - Heroku
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - Vue
        - jQuery/vanilla JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
neutz
SEEKING WORK | Data engineering, webdev, back-end

Location: Boston

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends.

Technologies: Python (django, drf, numpy), Javascript (React, Vue, vanilla).
Tangential exposure to
Typescript/Matlab/C++/Golang/HTML/CSS/Java/jQuery/Tensorflow/Keras.

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/ztaira14/zachs_resume/blob/master/Zachary...](https://github.com/ztaira14/zachs_resume/blob/master/ZacharyTairaResume.pdf)

email: see resume

about me: I'm a senior BS/MS student with a year of paid, full-time experience
working in industry. I'm looking for a role starting mid 2019, preferably in
data engineering or somewhere on the back-end.

However, I also enjoy the business side of things, and am comfortable in
customer-facing roles due to my experience with Sales Engineering.

Good luck with the job search, everyone!

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Data migration, transformation, and processing. Prototype
development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Design and Code | REMOTE

I'm a designer and developer creating user interfaces and experiences with new
aesthetics. My works stand out from the crowd. One of them was featured on
Brutalist Websites, another in the WordPress theme store.

On front-end I use React and Vue, on back-end my current framework of choice
is WordPress; in the past I used Ruby on Rails, static site generators, and
Yii/PHP.

On short term I'm most useful in creating landing pages, marketing websites,
or blogs.

On long term I'm experienced in creating (minimum viable) products for
startups, or handle the entire online presence of a small brand or business.

\- Portfolio: [http://metamn.io/](http://metamn.io/)

\- Studio: [https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.
Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.cloud']
      * Javascript  ['node','react','react-native'];
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent pedestal)
    

I've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, IQT, among others.

------
ccajas
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Based in Chicago

Web development, graphics, data viz, game development

I help develop web apps for startups, including the addition of completely new
features and replacing legacy code. In addition, I've also have helped shipped
two indie games on Steam, being brought onboard to optimize the performance of
their games and for consulting on technical problems.

Experienced in full stack web development, HTML, CSS, SASS, JavaScript,
Node.js, WebGL, Three.js, React, Vue, PHP, MySQL, Ruby on Rails (basic),
HLSL/GLSL, C#, MonoGame, Unity (basic)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chriscajas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chriscajas)

Github: [https://github.com/ccajas](https://github.com/ccajas)

Email: chris.cajas.m at gmail

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit clients anywhere
in the UK.

DevOps / Python guy with a decade's experience building, hosting and tuning
applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Re-hosting a large microservice node.js + RethinkDB web application on
Google Cloud. The resulting stack (serving a busy news site) is deployed to
GKE with a set of Helm charts and a minimal amount of custom tooling for CDN &
image serving. GKE has turned out to be low-maintenance and rock solid; I'll
be glad to work with it again.

\+ Rewriting a Python big data stack for a bioscience client. Result was a
robust, scalable system deployed with Terraform/Docker to spot instances
managed by AWS Batch. Benefits included better resilience, higher resource
utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated crypto trading.
Didn't get rich, still posting on here.

hn-2018-12@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Gainesville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am a very experienced Python developer, having used the language in all
kinds of areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django,
Pylons, Google App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS
SQL Server, MySQL, and Postgres), ORMs, REST APIs, scripting, backend
development, automated testing, web crawling/scraping, data extraction and
parsing/ETL, parsing, language implementation, games, etc.

I have a lot of experience with relational databases and SQL as well,
especially MS SQL Server. In fact, in all of my previous jobs I have used SQL,
including designed database schemas, writing queries, measuring performance
and optimizing queries, writing views and stored procedures, etc.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python), and for front-end development using React.

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Open source/personal projects:
[https://github.com/zephyrfalcon](https://github.com/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Crypto
consultant. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
matthiaswh
SEEKING WORK | Upstate New York, USA | Remote

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, Vue.js, WordPress, InfusionSoft, Pen
& Paper

Résumé/CV: [https://matthiashager.com/](https://matthiashager.com/)

Email: mwhager87 at gmail

Pros:

\- long history of online marketing AND web development gives me a unique
perspective

\- incredibly quick learner and am constantly pushing myself to expand and
improve

\- 6+ years experience working remotely

\- 5+ years freelancing shows I'm self-motivated, a great communicator, and
other cliché résumé words

\- I now know how to type é (without copy-pasting!)

Cons:

\- our cats like to cry at me when I'm on calls

\- I've been told I can be sarcastic, but I simply don't see it

\- I'm unfortunately not musically inclined, so if you ask new employees to
sing a song on their first team call, I'm noping out of there so fast (yes,
this is apparently a real thing)

------
davedx
SEEKING WORK - Netherlands (Amsterdam, Utrecht) or Remote

Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack (React, TypeScript, Redux, nodejs, .NET,
Scala, Ruby on Rails)

I'm an experienced and dedicated developer with 15+ years experience shipping
successful products, working for startups, SME's and corporates. Excellent
communicator with experience working on-site and remotely for US based
companies. I also like sharing knowledge, mentoring, code review, design, and
architecture.

Available for 3+ month contracts from the 2nd week of January.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveclayton78/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveclayton78/)

Github: [https://github.com/davedx](https://github.com/davedx)

davedx@gmail.com

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Product designer and developer from Iceland.

\---

I can help you with:

* Design - Let's work together to make anything from flows to functional prototypes that will be easy to use and pleasing to the eye.

* Front-end development - I got the skills to bring the design to reality and have a very flexible nature as well as existing knowledge of all kinds of tech and back-ends.

I have years of experience in Fintech, Journalism, TV and media,
health/science, and more.

\---

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

Links:

* Portfolio: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We’ve helped build over 5 multi-million dollar startups in the last few years.
2 of them got acquired. 3rd is about to be acquired. Recently built this SAAS
product: [https://www.mailtag.io](https://www.mailtag.io)

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React.js,
PHP, Laravel, Vue.js, Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
jenks
SEEKING WORK - Remote, World - Backend / DevOps

Location: Rhode Island

Willing to relocate: not for the next 6 months

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes Docker, AWS Lambda, Node, GeoDjango
Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry, SourcePawn

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you! :)

------
kiril-me
SEEKING WORK Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, high scalability, machine learning,
python

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture

~~~
kiril-me
PDF CV
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikov...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikovs.pdf)

------
Stoot98
SEEKING WORK | Full-Stack JavaScript Developer | Remote - occasional travel if
required

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6+), Node.js, Vue.js, React, Ext JS, PHP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.stuartashworth.com/cv](https://www.stuartashworth.com/cv)

Case Studies: [https://www.stuartashworth.com/case-
studies](https://www.stuartashworth.com/case-studies)

Email: stuart@stuartashworth.com

==========

I’m an experienced developer working in the industry for over 10 years and
freelancing on remote-only projects for the last 3.

I specialise in helping software teams deliver effective web solutions either
through consultancy or by working with the team as a developer.

Available for short-term hourly or fixed-price projects or longer-term
engagements.

------
slap_shot
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York City | Remote

Software Engineer - Frontend (JavaScript, TypeScript React, Redux, CSS, HTML5)

Seeking a frontend software engineer to build upon foundation of a single page
application using TypeScript, React, Redux.

This position is effectively the lead on this project and would be a minimum
of a three month contract.

The project foundation was created by an extremely talented frontend engineer
and he will be working on the project 10-30 hours per month. He will be
available for code reviews, architecture questions, etc.

You will work closely with one or two backend engineers who define the spec
and REST API the Single Page Application consumes.

Email me at slapshothn@gmail.com with details about yourself, any related
work, compensation, and availability.

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies: ReactJs, NodeJs, ES6, C#, .NET Core, AWS, Cyber-Security,
Asp.Net MVC, GraphQL, SQL

Software Engineer/Architect with expertise in various roles - Product
Development, Enterprise Software Engineering, Solution Architecture,
Agile/Scrum, Full-Stack, Cloud Computing, Data Analytics & Delivery.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

Email: jainrasik AT gmail (.) com

------
haxel
SEEKING WORK | Full-Stack Developer & Architect | Remote

Location: Coastal BC, Canada (Pacific time zone).

Technologies: Python, JavaScript (ES6+), Linux, ReactJS, Postgres, and Redis
lately. Many others in the past.

My long-term side project:
[https://functional.benome.ca](https://functional.benome.ca)

Email: steve@haxel.ca

I've been doing web development and backend services for 20 years now, with an
aptitude for transforming projects from abstract concepts into reality.
Capable of stepping in to help in a wide variety of situations, including
rescue scenarios. Experience with licensed gaming systems and certification
via GLI.

Available for short-term hourly or longer-term engagements.

------
prasadzone
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE Only, OK to work on different timezone)

A seasoned DevOps/SRE engineer with over 14 years of professional experience,
please find my CV below which will give more insights into my professional
experience and technical abilities. Thank you!

    
    
      - Location: Only Remote, due to the the family reasons.
      - Remote: Yes, Only looking for Remote.
      - Willing to relocate: No
      - Technologies: Kubernetes (CKA, CKAD Certified), Cloud Foundry, DevOps, Terraform, Golang 
      - Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MWwL3WZxRg47IdTJaiTYz0rafe6vw7vF
      - Email: prasadzone@gmail.com

------
michaelchris
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Philippines

Full Stack JavaScript Developer using Node/Express/React/React Native/Redux

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcchrish](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcchrish)
GitHub: [https://github.com/mcchrish](https://github.com/mcchrish) Website:
[https://michaelchris.space](https://michaelchris.space)

After a while working full time, now seeking a freelance/contract position
which gives more flexibility in managing work time.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Full stack developer

Location: Edinburgh, UK or remote

Résumé/CV: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Full stack software developer with over 10 years experience including a PhD in
software verification. I can help with:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, TypeScript, AngularJS, Vue,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and implementing required changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Examples projects independently developed and sold by myself:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
tests if your website is following 50+ SEO, speed and security web best
practices. Rated 4.9/5 with 15K+ active users and has paying users. Everything
was done by myself, including frontend and backend work (TypeScript, Vue,
Firebase, Docker, Node, Webpack, Netlify), website and UI design, and the
comprehensive best practices guide that goes with the Chrome extension
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
The app features layers, customisable brushes, image filters and more. Rated
4/5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold. Implemented with Java and
C.

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for more.

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK

Location: Leeds, UK

Remote: Yes, Can easily adapt to different time zones.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, Electron, KnockoutJS, HTML5,
CSS3, Canvas

Hi I'm Chris Pattle a front end developer with 8 years of experience. I'm
passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself on
being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high quality
work.

I can provide excellent references from clients.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle)

Side Project: [https://scinder.io](https://scinder.io)

------
svenlen
SEEKING WORK – Remote OK

Skills: Digital product designer (UI/UX)

I'm Sven, a freelance UI/UX designer based in Brussels, Belgium. I primarily
work with early-stage start-ups in the US. I've assisted Techstars companies
with their initial product designs, as well as support design teams while
building their products.

My background is in product management, hence I typically focus on the
business value of design.

I've worked both on websites, web apps and mobile apps. Portfolio:
[http://umber.dribbble.com](http://umber.dribbble.com) Contact email : sven
[at] umber.me

Thanks!

------
jonbrennecke
SEEKING WORK Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Technologies: react, react native, gatsby, swift, objc, java

Website: [https://jonbrennecke.com](https://jonbrennecke.com)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonbrennecke/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonbrennecke/)

Email: jpbrennecke@gmail.com

I’m an experienced React Native app developer and consultant. I’ve worked for
startups and agencies all over the States, and many well-known companies in
the bay area. If your company is working on a React Native app, I’d love to
get in touch!

------
andwilson
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote possible

Just finished adding a React Native / Firebase project to the App and Play
Stores, and seeking out another web/app development project. My strength is
understanding startup /business needs and building robust and usable full-
stack applications. In my consulting company (acclimate.io), we also have data
science / ML / machine vision talent to round out our capabilities. Would
prefer to work in-person in the SF area – please reach out!
awilson@acclimate.io

------
saelamin
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta | Remote

Full-stack developer and designer helping companies of all sizes launch new
products.

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

Portfolio:

[http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Recent Projects

[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com)

[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

[http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Email:

projects (at) 23andwalnut.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

I am looking for interesting and challenging part-time/contract work or gigs.

Ideally in Python or PHP and made automation/scraping tools or web apps. Also
worked in middle-tier/backend tools. My details are given below:

My product(ScrapeUp):- [http://bit.ly/2Ekl8h6](http://bit.ly/2Ekl8h6)

Profile:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog:- [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Contact: kadnan @ gmail.com

Thanks

------
alx_m
SEEKING WORK - Ruby/Rails - REMOTE

Location: Bucharest, Romania (UTC +2)

I can help you build an MVP or improve/maintain your existing app.

    
    
      * 10 years experience working with web technologies
      * 5 years experience working with Ruby and Rails
      * Focus on business goals
    

For the past 4 years I’ve been working as a full-time Rails developer at an
agency. During this time I have developed internal tools, custom ERP solutions
and a fin-tech product that offers financing to students in the UK and
Germany.

E-mail: alex@alexmarinescu.com

------
zargoht
SEEKING WORK | Remote I’m a senior QA with 12 Years of testing web / mobile
apps , also worked in the video game industry for consoles and mobile devices.
Experience: Manual testing , MySQL, Jmeter, Soap UI,

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDBtJR7k)

Email: fedeforci@gmail.com

------
temaniarpit27
SEEKING WORK - Freelancer/Remote

LANGUAGES - C, Ruby, Python, Go, SQL

FRAMEWORKS - Ruby on Rails, Flask with Python, Django with Python, Pyramid
with Python

TOOLS AND DATABASES - ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, CockroachDB, Redis,
Memcached, AWS, IBM Cloud, Kubernetes

RESUME - [https://drive.google.com/open?id=17wpwhbyi-
xxbyJ936cAu0IMKJ5...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=17wpwhbyi-
xxbyJ936cAu0IMKJ5sgMuDr)

LOCATION - Bengaluru, India

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Remote | Based in Montreal, Canada
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS,Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Résumé/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/cv
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
3Shape
3Shape develops and manufactures market-leading 3D scanners and software
solutions for dentistry and audiology. We have grown from 2 Danes to more than
1500 employees world-wide in 18 years. Our products stand out because of their
superior technology, as we invest heavily in Research & Development. We're
currently hiring: * C# Developer for Audio - Copenhagen, Denmark
([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2197071/111085](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2197071/111085))
* Software Project Manager - Copenhagen, Denmark
([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2185757/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2185757/111446))
A third of all 3Shape staff work in R&D. We work in cross-functional teams
taking pride in developing unprecedented innovations. R&D in 3Shape is built
on a culture of thinking differently. We embrace new ways to exchange ideas
together. This helps us to stay engaged with a broad canvas of engineering
skills and applications. We simply think and work in an agile way. Get to know
more about our Engineering team:
[https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw](https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw) And meet Jesper
Lomborg Manigoff, Vice President for R&D Software Development, who explains
how curiosity drives our development:
[https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4](https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4)

------
jonathanbull
SEEKING WORK - ONSITE/REMOTE

[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented people who can do any of the following:

\- PHP and Symfony/Laravel

\- Elasticsearch

\- AWS

\- Google BigQuery

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona, Spain / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 10 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info:
[https://www.lauriliimatta.com](https://www.lauriliimatta.com)

------
mcrider
SEEKING FREELANCER | Toronto (no remote)

Looking for an intermediate-level for a three-month contract. Must be based in
Toronto, Canada. See [https://gist.github.com/typewriter-
software/bb6e7ced5ae54bce...](https://gist.github.com/typewriter-
software/bb6e7ced5ae54bce24bd28bad4b4d630) for more info.

------
quackware
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles (LA) / Remote

\- Full Stack Developer with experience in Fintech, Aerospace Manufacturing,
MVP websites and apps

\- Work primarily with Node, React, Angular, C#, Meteor.

\- Also experienced in C++, Spark, HBase, Hadoop, Python

Website & Portfolio:
[http://www.curtismlarson.com](http://www.curtismlarson.com)

Email: curtis (at) curtismlarson.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
jjains
SEEKING WORK - Remote / India

I am a GOOGLE CLOUD CERTIFIED Professional Cloud Architect and Associate Cloud
Engineer. I am available as a freelance trainer.

I have trained 130+ professionals. About 60 of them are certified now.

My excellent communication skills helps me to virtually deliver training
programs very effectively.

Please reach out to me at jjains at gmail dot com.

Thanks.

------
whitefang
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I'm a full stack developer working with JavaScript, Ruby and Python. I'm
fluent working with Vue, React and Rails.

Here is a link to my portfolio. I'm available from December 15th.

[https://ankit-singhaniya.netlify.com/](https://ankit-singhaniya.netlify.com/)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
jrgoj
SEEKING WORK Location: Minneapolis / Saint Paul, MN USA Remote: Yes

Technologies: .Net, C#, Azure, Web API, WPF, WinForms, SQL, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Javascript, React, Node, much more

Experience: 12 years FTE development experience, leadership roles, consulting
services as well

I am looking for contracts up to 10 hours per week.

Resume: Please email me

Email: grjrojo at gmail

------
endurian
SEEKING WORK | New York, New York

DevOps Engineer / SRE

I have 15+ years of financial, ad-tech, and startup experience in large and
small companies.

Open to both short and long-term projects involving:

\- AWS or on-prem \- Puppet/Ansible/other configuration Management \- Python,
Perl and other automation tools \- Monitoring \- Security

matt @ endurian.org

------
erinb
SEEKING WORK - Remote

User Experience (UX) Designer, Researcher/Product Designer

Location: Boston

Technologies: Sketch, InVision, Photoshop, Illustrator, Google Analytics,
UserTesting, HTML/CSS

Portfolio/Resume: [http://erinobannon.com/](http://erinobannon.com/)

Email: erinkobannon[at]gmail.com

------
vlokshin
SEEKING WORK AND FREELANCER(S). React, React Native, iOS & Android. Turtle is
reinventing remote software dev for Startups and Freelancers.

100% remote. Startups can hire a vetted, high-end dev on Turtle for as little
as $2K/mo. Freelancers say what tech stacks & hours they prefer. The magic is
in our app (task manager + chat apps) and how we're able to help freelancers
split their time between teams.

At this time, Turtle is geared towards Software Startups (mostly in the US)
working with Freelancer Devs (mostly in South America and Europe). We will
expand over time.

Freelancers SEEKING WORK:
[https://www.turtle.ai/freelancers](https://www.turtle.ai/freelancers)
Startups SEEKING FREELANCERS:
[https://www.turtle.ai/startups](https://www.turtle.ai/startups) info about
our app/process: [https://www.turtle.ai/app-demo](https://www.turtle.ai/app-
demo)

------
mkbkn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a freelance copywriter mainly in the financial, coaching/education and
health niche.

If you need an email sequence, autoresponder, sales page, landing page,
product description etc. to be written, I'm your guy. Email: instamohit at
gmail dot com

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Web & mobile dev, full stack, hatless. I build sites, web apps, mobile apps,
desktop apps and perhaps stuff in-between if anything such things exist.

Things: PHP, React, React Native, Electron, Titanium, Laravel, Codeigniter,
JS, HTML, CSS... the usual.

Contact: email in profile

Based: UK

------
kallegra
SEEKING WORK - Freelancer/Remote

ROLES - Frontend/Backend, ML Engineer, Game Developper

LANGUAGES - C, C#, Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS,Typescript FRAMEWORKS -
Express, Angular2 TOOLS AND DATABASES - MongoDB ,SQL,Unity, Tensorflow , AWS

RESUME - Available upon request

LOCATION - France

mail k.allegrain[at]gmail.com

------
kalleg
SEEKING WORK - Freelancer/Remote

ROLES - Frontend/Backend, ML Engineer, Game Developper

LANGUAGES - C, C#, Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS,Typescript FRAMEWORKS -
Express, Angular2 TOOLS AND DATABASES - MongoDB ,SQL,Unity, Tensorflow , AWS

RESUME - Available upon request

LOCATION - France

mail k.allegrain[at]gmail.com

------
marcus_chang
SEEKING WORK - USA, REMOTE ONLY

iOS development:

* 4+ years experience with Swift

* Adept with advanced libraries like Core ML, CoreMotion, PDFKit, Face ID LocalAuthentication, etc.

Python development:

* 6+ years experience with Python

* Django/Flask and various data science libraries.

Rate: 95/hr (Discount available on retainer)

Email: ranked at gmail dot com

------
devchethan90
Seeking Work - Remote

I'm a full stack web developer working Remotely with over 2+ year experience.
I love developing websites and web applications.

My Skills

    
    
      * HTML, CSS with Pre-Processors (SASS, Stylus)
      * JavaScript with ES6 proficiency
      * UI Frameworks - Bootstrap, Materialize CSS, Bulma, Semantic UI
      * Front End Development - React with Redux
      * Back End Development - Node with Express.
      * Database - MongoDB, MySQL
    

Some of my recent works.

1\. Furniture Company Website |
[https://deccanplast.com](https://deccanplast.com) \- HTML+ CSS + JS Static
Website with Materialize Design

2\. Jewellery Company Landing Page |
[https://ramdasandbrothers.com](https://ramdasandbrothers.com) \- HTML + CSS +
JS

3\. Local Retail Shop |
[https://ganapathibhandarkar.com](https://ganapathibhandarkar.com) \-
Wordpress Website

4\. React Ecommerce App | [https://shreya-sweets-
store.firebaseapp.com](https://shreya-sweets-store.firebaseapp.com) \- React +
Redux + Firestore

5\. Simple Project Management App | [https://jasmine-
plan.firebaseapp.com](https://jasmine-plan.firebaseapp.com) \- React + Redux

6\. Yelcamp - Campsite review website | [https://obscure-
headland-84886.herokuapp.com](https://obscure-headland-84886.herokuapp.com) \-
Node + Express + MongoDB

7\. Reddit Search App | [http://condescending-
kare-443d1b.netlify.com](http://condescending-kare-443d1b.netlify.com) \-
Vanilla JS + Reddit API

8\. Book Library App | [https://immense-
badlands-58371.herokuapp.com/catalog](https://immense-
badlands-58371.herokuapp.com/catalog) \- Node + Express + MongoDB

9\. Resort HTML Theme | [https://chethanbhat.github.io/resort-
vibs](https://chethanbhat.github.io/resort-vibs) \- HTML+ CSS + JS Static
Website

10\. Pet Shelter | [https://saveindiancows.org](https://saveindiancows.org) \-
Wordpress Website

Email: devchethan90@gmail.com

github: [https://github.com/chethanbhat](https://github.com/chethanbhat)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android/Mobile development

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: brett@quarkworks.co

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. NYC. REMOTE. Small Data Science + Artificial Intelligence
consulting shop.

Computer Vision.

Deep Learning

Machine learning

Risk Analytics.

Credit risk modeling

Robotics / Process automation.

contact(at)qureshimedia.com

$250/hr. Pay as you go.

5-10 hour increments for expert advice.

------
odomojuli
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Machine learning specialist. Designer. Mathematician consultant. I help you
make decisions based on data and automate them.

email: odomo.juli@gmail.com

website: www.odomojuli.com

------
georgedegennaro
SEEKING WORK - Freelancer/Remote

Experience in the AWS Cloud for 5 years; proficient in Python scripting.

LOCATION - Northern Virginia, USA

------
akulbe
SEEKING WORK: worldwide remote

Ansible, Chef, AWS, GCP

DevOps code. Automation. Hit me up. longviewbits.com support@longviewbits.com

------
zernie
SEEKING WORK Remote: yes

Location: Eastern Europe

Skills: Ruby on Rails, React.js/Redux, Rspec, Typescript, SQL, CSS;

Email: hnewsrails@boun.cr

Github: [https://github.com/zernie](https://github.com/zernie)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zernie/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zernie/)

=====================================

I'm currently working as a senior full-stack dev on a blockhain startup that
has raised more than 3 million $ in investments. My hourly rates are
reasonable and negotiable.

------
randex
SEEKING WORK | HK, Hong Kong, HKSAR, China | Remote only. Wonderful tech lead
seeking compatible workboss for transient lucrative encounters. Enjoys system
architecture, craft beer, and long walks on the beach. Come find me @
+85254705529

